# Recommendations needed for Perth Australia accommodations



## sun starved Gayle (Oct 23, 2006)

I have friends who are going to Perth, Australia THIS Christmas who have no room reservations.   Can anyone reccomend some web sites that deal with Australian rentals?  They would like a condo on/near the beach.

TIA
Gayle


----------



## colamedia (Oct 23, 2006)

Do they realise Perth is actually on a river rather than coastal beaches?  If you want beaches it means closer to Fremantle & costal locations to the west of Perth proper  (Fremantle is about 20-30min drive west from Perth and is the port at the mouth of the river, not really a beach, but lots to do) 

Regardless of Perth/Fremantle, they are going to have trouble finding beach accomodation over Christmas/New Year - it will either be VERY expensive, or booked up a long time ago - Christmas/New Year is the peak holiday time, your friends will be competing with all the locals who organised everything ages ago - finding beach accomodation Christmas/New Year in AUstralia is like looking for beach accomodation with fireworks for July 4 in US - not cheap and/or not easy to find less than 2 months beforehand.

experienceperth.west-oz.com is a good all round portal to info on accomodation and tour etc.  It lets you check availability online (some others just let you make an enquire) good maps to see where suburbs are.
westernaustralia.com government tourist board web site
countrywide.com.au
actually www.wa.gov.au/aboutwa.html has a lot of good links (WA government site)

wotif.com.au gives accomodation 28days in advance
lastminute.com.au more than 28days
dingoescape.com 28 days in advance, often same as wotif locations, but prices vary


----------



## chubby (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi as Colamedia said it will hard to get accommodation that time of year what you call condos we call apartments if you look up 
http://www.quickbeds.com 
they do have some at a price I do not know what they are like or if they will do for you or not


----------



## Sydney (Oct 24, 2006)

Or www.wotif.com.au and www.accorhotels.com.au


----------



## chubby (Oct 24, 2006)

another one to try is http://www.questapartments.com.au


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies!  The husband lived in Perth for several years as a teen so he does know that the town itself is not on the beach.

I will refer them to these web sites.  Thanks again for your help.

Gayle


----------

